# Lense Adaptors?



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I inherited some really nice 35mm photography equipment from my Dad including some very nice telephoto lenses. Unfortunately they don't fit the new Nikon D40X. Do they make adaptors that will allow the old lenses to fit on the new camera?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

What brand is the old equipment? And what did it originally fit?


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

I have been lurking this forum for several years. In fact yaw inspired me to get a camera this past Christmas. I have the same question as soap. My inlaws gave me a 300mm Takumar lens that fit a Yushika or something close to that.I also have a canon D40. Is there an adapter for this or is it even worth it to try?I have a lot of learning to do with photography but I have picked up some great tips from reading what everybody here has to offer. Maybe someday I'll post some pictures of my own. Thanks to all


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

The cameras are Minoltas - 1 is a Maxxum 7000, the other is a SRT200

The lenses are as follows:
Minolta Maxxum AF Zoom 750300mm 1:4.5 (32) - 5.6
Brand Name Unknown - Super Albinar MC Auto Zoom 1:4.5 F=80-205mm No. 711875 55
Beck 1:2.8 f=135 mm No. 95918

Thanks for your help.


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

OOOPS! Nikon D40


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

There are all sorts of adaptors you can buy off eBay. Unfortunately most of them require that you use the lens manually. That means focus manually, set the aperature manually, etc.

For instance, I bought one that adapts Nikon lenses to the EOS Canon body. I have a Nikon 50mm macro lens borrowed from Arlon that I have used to take some macro pics with as well as some table top shots of eBay items that I sold. But, I had to adjust the focus and lens aperature manually.

Hope you find this info helpfull.
Mike


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Soapeddler said:


> The cameras are Minoltas - 1 is a Maxxum 7000, the other is a SRT200
> 
> The lenses are as follows:
> Minolta Maxxum AF Zoom 750300mm 1:4.5 (32) - 5.6
> ...


Oh how I wish they would. Not sure about the second lens, but if they worked on the same camera then the same would hold true...you cannot use them on a Nikon, but they should be compatible with the new Sony DSLRs or Minolta' 7D and 5D. The use of adapter may void your warranty. Since Minolta is no longer making cameras and you've already invested in the Nikon, I would suggest selling on eBay and using th funds to put towards the Nikkor 70-200 f2.8 wonderlens.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I won the Nikon D40X in a contest at work. I really like the camera so far, but the lense that came with it just doesn't reach out far enough.

Are any of the lenses/cameras that I listed above worth anything?


----------

